
How should we regulate facial recognition? - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/29/17792976/facial-recognition-regulation-rules
======
LinuxBender
Shouldn't the question be: How will lobbyists shape laws around Facial
Recognition? Perhaps I am too cynical. I will just drop in one of my favorite
quotes.

“There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in
Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you
can't get fooled again.” -- George W. Bush.

